# Haul from Ecuagenera



## Justin (Mar 15, 2016)

Laelia purpurata (3 different color types...vinicolor, alba, atropurpurea)
2 masdevallia hybrids...orange and yellow
Phrag warscewiczianum 'Fortuna'


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 15, 2016)

Very healthy looking plants!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 15, 2016)

They have good plants, as shown by your purchase. Congrats.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice. Did you do an order? Or was there a show?


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 16, 2016)

Migrant13 said:


> Very healthy looking plants!



Agree !!!! Jean


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 16, 2016)

They have great plants and some very reasonable prices. I'll order some plants from them in a couple of months.


----------



## Justin (Mar 16, 2016)

Ivan was in town to speak at our society. They are great about pre-orders but also bring lots of plants so both bases are covered. They also ship inside the country if they won't be in your exact locale.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2016)

Cool. No Phrags!?


----------



## Justin (Mar 16, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Cool. No Phrags!?



Phrag warscewiczianum 'Fortuna'


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 16, 2016)

Awesome haul, Justin!

I too bought a Phrag warscewiczianum 'Fortuna' from them as well. It has not bloomed though.


----------



## Justin (Mar 16, 2016)

Yeah i am thinking it will need some patience.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2016)

Oops! Sorry, I missed that.


----------



## JAB (Mar 17, 2016)

Justin, did your orchid society bring him all the way up from Ecuador?


----------



## Justin (Mar 18, 2016)

He was already in the region so he made a side trip down to see us and also the Louisville society since we try to share speakers when we can. So basically my strategy for getting.international speakers is to see when they will be in the country then coordinate with other societies in the area to split travel costs..sometimes it means someone has to move their meeting date but it is a win-win for everyone.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 18, 2016)

Justin said:


> He was already in the region so he made a side trip down to see us and also the Louisville society since we try to share speakers when we can. So basically my strategy for getting.international speakers is to see when they will be in the country then coordinate with other societies in the area to split travel costs..sometimes it means someone has to move their meeting date but it is a win-win for everyone.



Great idea.

Nice plants too


----------



## bullsie (Mar 18, 2016)

I have often wanted to order, but am unsure of how well plants acclimate to the northern hemisphere. Or is that not such a big a problem?


----------



## Justin (Mar 18, 2016)

Has not been a problem for me in the past. There might be some shock from the time spent in transit but generally they rehydrate quickly and do fine.


----------



## JAB (Mar 19, 2016)

Good idea! 
Thanks. Hope to make a meeting sometime when I am back home visiting the folks in Columbus.


----------



## Justin (Mar 19, 2016)

Great! www.coosinfo.info


----------



## jwestern (Mar 22, 2016)

I just ordered the phrag. fortuna. Any idea how long the petals are supposed to get? Just curious...! (First phrag in a long time.)


----------



## Justin (Mar 22, 2016)

not sure for this clone but the picture looked like at least 12 or 14"


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2016)

bullsie said:


> I have often wanted to order, but am unsure of how well plants acclimate to the northern hemisphere. Or is that not such a big a problem?


It's a crap-shoot! I have killed a bunch and had success with some. Just know, their cool growing stuff is really cool growing!


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 22, 2016)

Only problem with Ecugenera, that many of plants I got from them turned to be fake.


----------



## JAB (Mar 22, 2016)

Welcome


----------

